# Hochteich mit Fenster im KGV



## senator20_2000 (2. Apr. 2015)

Servus, 
da es ja nun schon ne weile her ist mit meinem letzten Teichprojekt möchte ich hier nun meinen neuen Teich vorstellen.
Um gleich zusagen, der Teich ist in einem Kleingartenverein entstanden und somit musste ich mit der größe Teilweise...naja...ihr wisst schon....
Desweiteren gab es 2 weitere hindernisse, einmal nur 30cm mutterboden und dann 0-4 Kies....und alle baumaterialen mussten per schubkarre ca. 700m weit transportiert werden.
Mein Plan war möglichst viel m³ auf kleiner wasser oberfläche, das heist also Steil abfallende wände und den wasserspiegel auf Terrassenhöhe zu bekommen.
also so sah es vorher aus:





Als nächstes ging es in meine Hobbywerkstatt den Teich für meine Vorstellungen um zubauen (Folie ging nicht da ich den "damm" aus purem kies hätte bauen müssen) als hab ich eine PE wanne mit den Abmessungen 2,9m x 1,6m x 0,9m besorgt das material ist 10mm stark, sollte also auch frostbeständig sein (dazu aber später mehr.




Damit der Teich auch eine vernünftige Teife bekommt hab ich dann noch eine "Blase" eines 1000L IBC behälters besorgt. Die beiden hab ich dann passend zurecht geschnitten und mit einem Spezaldichtmittel abgedichtet und mit ein paar schrauben verschraubt, da ich auch noch Plexiglas da liegen hatte hab ich auch gleich ein Fenster mit eingebaut.



































so dann gings wie immer ans buddeln, auf das fertige maß des teiches....

























Dann hab ich den Teich eingesetzt abgedichtet und Verschraubt alles in V4A....





Weiter gehts im Nächsten beitrag


----------



## senator20_2000 (2. Apr. 2015)

Son nun stand der teich ja und es konnte weiter gehen, dazu hab ich den teich mit einer 60mm Starken Styrodur Isolierung istoliert da die böschung nicht so groß werden wollte....















Als weiteres hab ich denn meinen Alten Pflanzenfilter (n alter Heizöltank, von meinem alten teich) angepasst und einen überlauf konstruiert.









nun war die für mich schlimmste arbeit dran, pflanzringe setzen uns somit die Böschung bauen...


----------



## senator20_2000 (2. Apr. 2015)

Endlich wasser rein bis zur endhöhe...










Dann gings weiter mit dem bau eines kleine Steges.















Als letztes hab ich den Filter Oase Biotec Screenmatic 12 mit einer Gardena Pumpe (genauen Typ hab ich vergessen, hat 4000l/h )und eine Solarunterwasserbeleuchtung angeschlossen.der Pflanzenfilter ist nun auch schon bepflanzt, im Korb sind 3 kleine Seerosen versenkt, fehlen nur noch ringsherum noch einige Pflanzen....






























So das solls erst mal als kleiner Baubericht sein....

achso der erste bewohner hat auch schon seine runden gedreht....


----------



## senator20_2000 (2. Apr. 2015)

so und nun noch ein kleines Video:


----------



## koile (2. Apr. 2015)

Hallo , saubere Arbeit Hut ab,

aber Du weißt schon, das Kinderarbeit Verboten ist.


----------



## Michael H (3. Apr. 2015)

Hallo

Mal eine Etwas andere Bauart eines Teich'es .
Immer so wie es jedem Gefällt .
Hätte nur an deiner Stelle unten am IBC mit einem Bodenablauf gearbeite . Dann müßtest du nicht die Pumpe und den Schlauch sehen wenn du durch dein Fenster in den Teich schau'st .

Ansonsten Gefällt dein Teich


----------



## senator20_2000 (3. Apr. 2015)

Servus,  ja ein bodenablauf war auch erst geplant,  aber dann hätte ich noch tiefer im eisturzgefärdeten kies arbeiten müssen und auch noch eine andere pumpe nehmen. Die jetzige pumpe hat 50w und ca.  4000l/h und war im dehner abverkauf von über 200€ auf 30€ neu mit Garantie reduziert,  da konnte ich nicht widerstehen.  Somit konnte ich das teichbudget gut unter 1000€ halten...... 
@ koile ja ich weis,  aber der papa muss ja auch mal n bierchen trinken....


----------



## jolantha (3. Apr. 2015)

Du liebe Eltern, da haste ja richtig gearbeitet. Schön geworden


----------



## misudapi (3. Apr. 2015)

Mensch,
Respekt !!!
Das ist ja mal eine ganze andere Art einen Teich zu bauen. Da darfst du aber keine "zwei linke Hände" haben, um so etwas hin zu bekommen.

Gruß Susanne


----------



## Flusi (3. Apr. 2015)

hallo, coole Sache! 
Bin gespannt, wie das Ganze mit Bepflanzung aussieht. Hoffe, Du stellt dann mal ein paar Bilder ein.
LG Flusi


----------



## senator20_2000 (6. Apr. 2015)

Also der Pflanzenfilter ist mit ca 40cm Lava der größe 16/32 gefüllt, auf der wasseroberfläche hab ich die üblichen kandidaten wie __ Wasserlinsen und __ wasserpest angesiedelt.
eingepflanzt hab ich dann noch __ Zwergrohrkolben, Zwergkalmus,  Sumpfspaltgriffel, Flatterbinse, 3 Arten der Wasserschwertlilie und noch ein "etwas" wo ich den namen vergessen hab 





In der schildi ist noch eine solarwasserpumpe mit 1,2w versteckt 
Im Teich selbst hab ich ne schwimminsel drin die auch mit Lava gefüllt ist und bepflanzt wurde, die Pflanze hab ich geschenkt bekommen und weiß daher nicht was es für eine sein soll, vielleicht könnte ihr mir da weiter helfen?
auf dem Bild ist auch der Pflanzkorb mit den 3 Seerosen zu sehen, er fasst ca. 25L und ist ein "alter" korb eines Weinbalons, somit komm ich leicht an sie seerose ran, sollte sie verschnitten werden müssen, natürlich auch mit Lava gefüllt.





So und nun noch eins vom Laubendach gemacht....





MFG danilo


----------



## senator20_2000 (6. Apr. 2015)

So und noch ein kleins Video wo die ersten 4 Bewohner zu sehen sind, 4 Shibunkin`s
Die Frau aufm Steg hat auch ne 1,2w solarpumpe verbaut aber ich glaub 1,2w sind bei ihr zu viel, sie sieht bei voller sonneneinstrahlung aus wie Menekenpiss....





Achso, mal so ne frage nebenbei, werden die bilder euch auch nur als link angezeigt?

Euch noch schöne Restostern!


----------



## senator20_2000 (21. Apr. 2015)

So anscheinend hab ich die fadenalgenplage überstanden,  es werden immer weniger....  Nun hab ich einvielleicht neues problem,  mein teich ist heute das erste mal über 16grad Wassertemperatur gegangen,  nun mach ich mir sorgen was im Sommer passieren wird,  oder mach ich mich da verrückt?  Meine Pfütze ist ja 1,7m tief......


----------



## mitch (21. Apr. 2015)

Hi,



senator20_2000 schrieb:


> ... nun mach ich mir sorgen was im Sommer passieren wird ...



ein Sonnensegel könnte da helfen die _*möglichen*_ hohen Temperaturen niedrig zu halten.


----------



## senator20_2000 (21. Apr. 2015)

Auf nen hochteich n sonnensegel?   Wie soll das denn aussehen?  Und funktionieren... Bis ich von der arbeit heim komm ist der teich schon im schatten.....


----------



## jolantha (22. Apr. 2015)

Bei 16 ° würde ich mir doch gar keine sorgen machen. Mein Teich kommt im Sommer in den Flachzonen leicht auf 25 ° . 
Wenn es zu warm wird, gibts eben mal ne Frischwasserzufuhr .


----------



## mitch (23. Apr. 2015)

wer will denn im Schatten sein wenn es mal richtig warm wird, du oder deine Fische.
klar schaut sowas ned so gut aus am hochteich, ist auch nur eine Idee gewesen


----------



## senator20_2000 (17. Mai 2015)

So nach dem nun ein Paar Wochen vergangen sind wollte ich mal zweigen wie es mit Pflanzen und Fischen geworden ist. Leider hab ich mir, so schön es ist, mit dem Fenster regelmäßige Arbeit verschaft, da es schnell veralgt. Derzeitig kann ich jeden 2-3Tag eine Hand voll __ entengrütze aus dem Pflanzenfilter nehmen, so schnell wächst die (und zieht hoffentlich viele nährstoffe ausm wasser).Auch bei den Seerosen sind die Blätter schon oben und jede der 3 Pflanzen bildet mind. 3 Blütenknospen noch 5-10cm dann sind sie oben.




Und noch ein Paar Bilder:















Und wie es manchmal so ist, ich hatte noch 2 200l fertigteiche und ein paar pflanzen, somit hab ich im Blumenbeet noch einen Biotopteich angelegt, nur mit Pflanzen und im linken teich 2 kleine Goldis zur mückenlarven bekämpfung, betrieben mit einer 1,2w Solarpumpe die das wasser vom linken Teich in den rechten pumpt...











(Sorry aber mit dem bilder einstellen komm ich immernoch nicht klar...)


----------



## senator20_2000 (18. Aug. 2015)

So mal n kleines Update zum teich.
Also seit 1 1/2 Monaten habe ich ein Eckaquarium als Fischfahrstuhl eingebaut, somit können die Fischis auch mal übern teichrand schauen, sofern sie es denn begreifen das man da gefahrlos reinschwimmen kann, für die Abend/Nacht hat es auch noch 2 Solarleuchten mit je 2 LED`s bekommen, somit ist es ähnlich wie ein Normales Aquarium beleuchtet.
Der Pflanzenfilter ist fast nicht mehr zuerkennen so ist er zugewachsen.
Bei den Seerosen klappt auch alles, sobald blüten verblüht sind oder Blätter schlecht aussehen schneide ich die betreffenden stengel ab und zur belohnung gibts immer wieder frische blühten.
So da ja alle lieber bilder sehen wollen:


----------



## senator20_2000 (1. März 2016)

Dann will ich auch mal meinen teich im "Winterschlaf" zeigen, da ich im November/Dezember schon feststellen musste das die Wassertemperatur sehr schwankt +/-5 Grad innerhalb 2-3Tagen hab ich mich entschlossen den Teich zu überdachen, dies geschah mit ner Handvoll Dachlatten und den Plastescheiben eines Sturmgeschädigten billig Gewächshaus.
Damit hab ich mir dein Spitzdach gebaut, welches einfach abzuheben und verstaubar ist, Natürlich ist auch eine Klappe drin um die Fischis und die Pumpe (für die Oberflächen bewegung, es ist eine Aquariuminnenfilterpumpe mit 1,2w) zu Überwachen.Die Freie Wasseroberfläche hab ich dann einfach mit Jakodurplatten (60mm) abgedeckt.
Damit hält sich seit nun 2,5 Monaten meine Wassertemperatur bei 7-8 Grad (OHNE HEIZUNG!!!)
















Das sind die Neusten Bilder von heute (mal mit dem Weißen Zeug):










Gefüttert werden Sie derzeitig mit dem Winterfutter von Zoo&co welches bis 5Grad wassertemp. auch bei Koi`s gefüttert werden darf.





Der Besatz sind nun 3  20cm Koi`s , 3 ca.8cm Kois und 4 Shibunkin , da heist es nächsten Sommer selektieren, mal schaun wer bleiben darf, Ziel sind 3 schicke Kois und 4 Shibunkin. Letzten Frühsommer tauchte ein Kumpel bei mir im Garten auf, mit einem Eimer und 8 Babykois (2-3cm) drin, ersagte wenn ich sie nicht will dann gehts ins klo, naja da hab ich sie in meinen Teich mitgepflegt, 3 Kleine (die 8cm Tierchen) hab ich nun noch, der Rest ist schon in andere Teiche umgezogen.

Da ja Videos sehr beliebt sind, hier noch eins vom Teich:





So das solls erst mal gewesen sein.


----------



## mitch (1. März 2016)

senator20_2000 schrieb:


> Letzten Frühsommer tauchte ein Kumpel bei mir im Garten auf, mit einem Eimer ...


das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## senator20_2000 (1. März 2016)

von der sache her hab ich ja auch nix dagegen solche babys aufzuziehen (da man ihnen ja fast zusehen kann wie sie wachsen und ggf die Farbe verändern), aber das chaos sie dann rauszufangen und der Stress (nicht nur für die Fischis).... nicht nochmal...


----------



## senator20_2000 (23. März 2016)

So dann will ich auch mal wieder was von meinem Teich berichten.
Seit 5 Wochen Läuft ein "Übergangsfilter", einfach ne Pumpe 14W (80cm Wassertiefe) die mir das Wasser in einen Fliessack pumpt. Das Ganze Steht in einem 80L Fass, nicht schön aber Praktisch.
Seit 3 tagen hab ich einen Dophin PS2012 Abschäumer mit in das Fass gestellt und Siehe da, es funktioniert...


----------



## senator20_2000 (23. März 2016)

Mist Falsch Geklickt 
Also weitergehts...
  
Kleines aber anscheinend feines Teil 
  
Das war das ergebnis nach 1 Tag,links Teichwasser rechts das Abgeschäumte.

Die Letzten Tage gabs schon einiges an Vorarbeiten für den Filterumbau.
Von der Sache her war ich mit dem Screenmatic12 schon sehr zufrieden, aber ein paar Punkte haben mich gestört.
-Screenmaticband vom Wasseranströmwinkel nicht verstellbar (zuflach)
-Relativ Laute Wassergeräusche (stand bei mir auf der Terasse)
-Kein Platz im Gehäuse für weitere Features

Über eb**kleinanzeigen bin ich auf einen Screenmatic 36 gestoßen, okay Preis war 50€, aber leider gabs dafür nur den nackten Behälter, einen Zersägten Deckel, die Bodenplatte und die trennwand. Man glaubt es kaum aber der Verkäufer hat den "teuren" Rest einfach in den Müll gehaun er meinte der Filter wäre Müll (okay für seinen 30m² Koiteich sicherlich zuklein).
  
Mein Plan ist nun den SM36 mit den Teilen meines SM12 zubestücken und nach meinen Vorstellungen zu modifizieren.
Da der Sm 12 nur 8 Schwammhalter hat, der SM36 aber 18 hab ich mich entschieden 9Plätze der Schwammhalter zu verschließen und 1 neuen Schwammhalter zuzukaufen.
 
  
Das ganze hab ich denn samt Trennwand wieder ordentlich eingeklebt. 
Als Nächstes hab ich mich um die Halteplatte der SM gekümmert, die hat nun eine neue "Kippwelle" bekommen, somit ist das ganze dann einstellbar.
(Die Beet einfassungen sind nur als Gewicht für die klebestellen drin )
  

Somit bleibt im Hinteren Bereich Platz für Filterbürsten oder Filterkeramik, da bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher, mal schaun.
Im Vorderen Bereich wo die Zeolithrohre sind werde ich nur die 4 vorhandenen (der SM36 hat eigentlich 12) verwenden, 
daneben soll dann der Abschäumer seinen Platz finden.
Die Wasserdüse werde ich nich mehr verwenden,da ich es bei einem Kumpes gesehen hab das er sein Wasser direkt mit 2x 60er HT Rohren auf den Screenex leitet, was anscheinend besser einstellbar ist. So werd ich das auch machen.
Als letztes hab ich mich dem sauschweren Deckel gewidmet. Leider hat der Vorbesitzer ihn zersägt um einen Rieselfilter anzubringen, den werd ich aber nicht mit nutzen.
Der Deckel hat nun 3 Scharniere bekommen somit kann ich ihn auch nur teilweise öffnen z.b. um nur die Schmutzauffangschale der SM leeren.
  
Das wars erst mal für heute.


----------



## senator20_2000 (31. März 2016)

So seit Ostern läuft nun der Umgebaute SM36 an meinem Teich. (leider warte ich immernoch auf die Fehlteile vom Oase-Ersatzteil Dealer) Aber da ich nun schon bei 11,5grad Wassertemp bin musste der Filter anlaufen.
Den Wasserabwerfer hab ich mit absicht weggelassen da ich mit den HT-Rohren das "Zielgebiet" auf der Screenmatic besser und genauer einstellen kann. Dann läuft nun das Wasser via einer kleinen Rampe nach hinten in die Bürsten, dann durch eine Japanmatte und wird schlussendlich durch 9 Schwammpaare in "fein" gefiltert, danach muss Das Wasser an den 4 Zeolitsäulen vorbei, da in der Sammelkammer noch genügend Platz ist, hab ich da auch gleich den Abschäumer integriert. Dann wird das wasser wieder richtung teich noch mal aufgeteilt das ein Teil des Wassers durch den Pflanzenfilter muss. Aufgrund der neuen Screenmaticaufhängung musste ich den Schmutzauffangkord etwas kürzen.
Aber wie sagt man immer Bilder sagen mehr als Tausend Worte....
         

So und für alle freunde des bewegtem Bild :





Jetzt gehts ans verstecken und feintuning....


----------



## juerg_we (2. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
klasse sache mit deinem filter und das wasser sieht ja auch top aus,weiter so
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## juerg_we (2. Apr. 2016)

übrigens ,mir gefallen die kleinen videos besser als bilder (da kann man hi und da noch einen tipp für sich selber enddecken)


----------



## senator20_2000 (13. Juni 2016)

da die meisten Teich treads ja nach ein paar monaten einschlafen will ich mal meinen Fortschritt zeigen...
Soweit ist im Teich alles gut der Filter filtert , der Abschäumer schäumt ab, die Pflanzen wachsen im Pflanzenfilter und die Fische sind verfressen wie immer....aber
im Aussichtsaquarium (90L) können sie kaum wenden...

























Das war natürlich keine dauerlösung also gings ans suchen und wie immer , wer suchet der findet und das manchmal näher als man denkt, n kumpel hatte noch ein 450L Aquarium im Keller. Ja ein Monster wenn man das Gewicht bedenkt was man ja aus dem wasser heben will. Aber mit ein paar technischen Tricks könnte ich es doch im Teich installieren (okay die Luft aus dem Aquarium hat n industriesauger gesaugt...) aber den Koi`s hats sofort gefallen....aber nun genug geschieben Bilder und Videos sagen eh mehr aus...




So siehts jetzt aus:






(die seerosen-eimer bilder bekomm ich nicht weg,  da das mein erster Beitrag mit links und bildern ist den ich vom tablet mache...)


----------



## senator20_2000 (13. Juni 2016)

_View: https://youtu.be/mBOwEnBpIzg_

Nach dem umbau:








_View: https://youtu.be/QGtMP3olw1c_


Mal schaun ob ichs jetzt mit den bewegten Bildern schaffe...


----------



## senator20_2000 (29. Jan. 2017)

Servus!
 Ich hab grad noch ein paar Videos gefunden, ich hatte im Sommer leihweise ein Aktioncamera bekommen, da ich schon immer mal wissen wollte wie der Bilckwinkel der Fischis ist, auch am man aus der Tiefe von 1,8m noch "hoch" schauen kann.
Viel Spass beim Anschauen:


----------



## Teich4You (29. Jan. 2017)

"Dieses Video ist privat"


----------



## senator20_2000 (29. Jan. 2017)

Ja sorry musste ich grad sperren, da ich es noch etwas beschneiden/bearbeiten muss.


----------



## senator20_2000 (29. Jan. 2017)

So jetzt sollte es aber gehn....


----------



## senator20_2000 (23. März 2019)

Moin ! ich wollte mal wieder ein kleines Update von meinem Teich bringen, da die Saison ja wieder losgeht. Vorab meine 4Kois haben den Winter wieder sehr gut überstanden, und dank der Überdachung bei mind. 7grad WT. 
Da ichim teich auch eine Unterwasserbeleuchtung hab, hatte ich die letzten Jahre immer wieder das Problem mit kleinen Schwebeteilchen (Sichtweite im Wasser immer 1,8m , also bis zum Grund ). Da hab ich mich in den Letzten Jahren mit einer Zusätzlich Filtertonne und zusätzlicher Pumpe beholfen, in der Tonne hatte ich dann einen Fließsack (aus Profi-Geoflies). Das auf und abbauen hat mich schon etwas genervt, wobei es halt keine weiteren kosten veruhrsacht haat , da die Filtersäcke einfach mit dem Gartenschlauch wieder zu reinigen gehen.
Die gaaaanz feinen Schwebeteilchen bekommt der Oase SM36 halt nicht raus, trotz das ich nur die Orangen (fein) Schwämme drin hab.
Was ich  nun gemacht hab: eine normale 120L Mülltonne eingebaut mit einem Einlaufflansch (110) und einem auslaufflansch (60mm) versehen, dazu ein Paar neue Rohre, was in Summe etwa 35€ gekostet hat , was ich für einen Fließfilter extrem Bilig find.
Dazu hab ich mal noch ein kleines Video gemacht  (in schönstem Sächsisch )
(da hab ich den Filteraufbau noch mal erläutert)








_View: https://youtu.be/vyAV3ak8aYM_


Viel Spass beim Anschauen


----------

